# What do I need to do before I return a Stream 4K to my retailer?



## Drydocked (Sep 11, 2009)

It looks like I need to deactivate the device from my account, is there also a wipe/reset to factory settings button somewhere? Or are the settings stored in my Tivo account?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

steps to a factory reset are mid-page:

Troubleshooting Erratic, Reboot Loop and Blank Screen Issues on Your TiVo Stream 4K


----------



## Drydocked (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks! Done...used the button on the device.


----------

